# There's A First Time For Everything, (silly thread!)



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

It has only taken 13 years, but today Barnaby dropped a sock without being given a treat as a reward. LOL, I am so proud, who said you can't teach an old dog new tricks!!


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

Way to go Barnaby!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I probably would have thrown away the sock. Obviously there was something very wrong with it  .


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

hotel4dogs said:


> I probably would have thrown away the sock. Obviously there was something very wrong with it  .


Strangely enough I can't find the other one!!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

swishywagga said:


> Strangely enough I can't find the other one!!


Uh oh... :uhoh:

Your post (and the responses!) made me laugh. Well done, Barnaby!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Clever boy Barnaby, better late than never  I just love how he's so cheeky and like a pup at 13, he's so adorable!

I think it's going to take Sammy about 13 years to get the hang of 'give' aswell lol.


----------

